# windows 7 are windows 2008 r2 server



## GOPALREDDY (Nov 30, 2007)

dear Sir,
how to restrict the file and folder deletion and cut copy rename through server request to suggest


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You would use the Security tab and alter the Permissions for the user accounts you want to restrict.


----------

